# Varroa in NSW



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Litsinger said:


> Saw this tonight- what are all our friends down under hearing about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes! Bad news. And from the report it sounds like the government doesn't take it seriously. A few miles of quarantine isn't going to do much good. They need a mass buyout and burning across the state, very aggressive swarm trapping and feral bee eradication, and on and on.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

It was only a matter of time. 
I am surprised they kept them out as long as they did.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

This will take a concerted effort by beekeepers to stop the spread along with the government enforcing a quarantine. Who among us would voluntarily burn down their house to save their neighbors' from a wildfire? 


Alex


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

RayMarler said:


> *It was only a matter of time.*
> I am surprised they kept them out as long as they did.


As with everything in the globalized trade and traffic.

A matter of fact, it is good at this point to be at the places where natural process have been working on the Varroa resolution for *decades *by now.

Them in Australia have fun time ahead of them.
Certainly some, if not most, beeks have no clue how to handle the situation.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Around 3 decades and look how much we have learned over that time, not too much.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

GregB said:


> As with everything in the globalized trade and traffic.
> 
> A matter of fact, it is good at this point to be at the places where natural process have been working on the Varroa resolution for *decades *by now.
> 
> ...


They are as aware as any others. Have a look at their Bee Aware website.





Varroa mites « Bee Aware







beeaware.org.au





What makes you think they are blind to this?


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

clyderoad said:


> They are as aware as any others. Have a look at their Bee Aware website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One thing is to read news about the war somewhere (what is new, btw?). 
Anyone is still reading about the Russo-Ukrainian war? Right..... 

Entirely different thing is the actual participation on the front line.

No one is ever blind to any information - publicly and widely known. It is all there for you to see.
And yet?


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

That must have been written some time back, I see their mites are still feeding on the bees haemolymph. They also have emerging daughters taking 2 weeks to mature, not sure that is correct as we would be getting a better mite kill with OAV every 7 days if that was the case.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

johno said:


> Around 3 decades and look how much we have learned over that time, not too much.


People are pretty useless and even harmful that way.

But the bees have been doing the work (*where people let them!*). Back to the Appalachia bee.

Pretty much the Auzzies have it all still standing in front of them. The entire thing is to muddle thru yet.
Luckily, the Australia is a pretty big continent and is feral bee friendly.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Glad that you can communicate with bees, cause they aren't telling me anything.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

johno said:


> Glad that you can communicate with bees, cause they aren't telling me anything.


Just follow the Beesource.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Mar 17, 2021)

AHudd said:


> This will take a concerted effort by beekeepers to stop the spread along with the government enforcing a quarantine. Who among us would voluntarily burn down their house to save their neighbors' from a wildfire?
> 
> 
> Alex


that’s to bad, it probably was just a matter of time, it will be interesting to follow as I only have an inkling of what you old timers went through when it happened here in the US. I hope they can head it off at the pass.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

The official documentation on the Newcastle infestation is on the "Department of Primary Industries" website.
The exclusion zone map has changed (growing northwest) in the last 12 hours, indicating that new detections are being found.

The blogger Ben Moore reports a backyard keeper "Chris" finding Varroa in his suburban hive. Log into Facebook

My interpretation if suburban backyard hives are showing detection, it is likely "game over" for Australia.

Cite: *





Varroa Mite







www.dpi.nsw.gov.au




*


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

BTW, Varroa makes an OK biological weapon due to its ag impact.

Meanwhile China and Aus have been regionally hostile to each other.... Being varroa-free, indeed, makes Australia a strategic target. Ignoring such a very easy, soft target, ignoring such an opportunity is not really smart - from the adversary's point of view makes every sense to do this. 

I know, just another conspiracy theory. 

But really this "special Varroa project" would not be hard to pull off while nearly impossible to trace back.
I would be surprised if they (China) don't do it.
In fact, very well could have done already.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I have always hoped there was a reason for Australia remaining varroa free beyond being geographically isolated and having strict customs enforcement.
Hopefully they can stop the spread and we can learn something from them.

Alex


----------



## Thorting (Apr 18, 2020)

I watched Richard Noel YouTube with Ben and my gut feeling was - game over. Looking at the map above and the larger the area gets the number of hives go up exponentially. My first take was get the researchers down there and study the spreading mechanisms. They’re going to find it in a pollinators bees and then stop killing colonies. None of the treatments that I use are 100 percent, so it will be interesting to see how long it takes to get first large losses. Australia has a history of this type of pandemic research, just google rabbit pandemics in Australia. I do wish them the best of luck.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

6/28
The overnight mapping has new "focal infections". Detections are spreading rapidly.
cite: Varroa Mite


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

Whew... Not looking good. Sorry to see this.


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

Even as I remain hopeful that they are able to contain this scourge, it does present an interesting thought experiment.

Based on the collective knowledge that has been accumulated of varroa mite infestations across the globe, how would you advise Australia (or any remaining varroa naïve landmass) to approach the situation when it is determined that varroa has established itself to stay?

I started to outline all the possibilities I could think of, but thought it might be better not to preempt any ideas.


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

Litsinger said:


> ... how would you advise Australia (or any remaining varroa naïve landmass) to approach the situation when it is determined that varroa has established itself to stay?


With the caveat that I am uniquely ill-qualified to render an opinion on the subject, this question fascinates me nevertheless.

Biosecurity aside, it seems to my mind that the first question a sovereign state would have to define in this circumstance is what is the relative weighting of the economic impact that potential approaches might have in both the short-run and the long-run. Looking at the extremes of both:

Minimal Short-Run - Outside of the quarantine zone, no additional restrictions are placed on apicultural trade nor migratory beekeeping. This allows pollination to progress relatively unimpacted for the upcoming season but carries with it the maximum risk of quickly spreading varroa to new areas.

Minimal Long-Run- Immediately suspend all honey bee movements in the country. This severely cripples pollination for the upcoming year but minimizes the spread of varroa to new areas.

Obviously there are myriad permutations in between the two poles and this is an over-simplistic generalization, but it seems there would have to be a clear consensus to generally favor one approach or the other before a remediation plan focused on the anticipated fall-out from the decision could be developed.


----------



## Thorting (Apr 18, 2020)

Litsinger said:


> Even as I remain hopeful that they are able to contain this scourge, it does present an interesting thought experiment.
> 
> Based on the collective knowledge that has been accumulated of varroa mite infestations across the globe, how would you advise Australia (or any remaining varroa naïve landmass) to approach the situation when it is determined that varroa has established itself to stay?
> 
> I started to outline all the possibilities I could think of, but thought it might be better not to preempt any ideas.


Steve - I am very pessimistic about all the plans. They are either not aggressive enough or are to aggressive that to many people don't follow the rules.

The varoa mite is between Covid and Giant Asian Hornet. Varoa can not be trapped and like Covid all you can do is test and none of the test are 100% accurate. I shake zeros all the time, but I am not naïve enough to say I have no mites, just that they are low enough that none were found in the test sample (for a number of reasons). The biggest problem for the AUS is that they probably have a feral population, so there is no way to test those and they may be tough to eradicate. Also the fact that we have no way to get a 100% mite kill in colonies, the only other option is killing the whole colony. Like restricting travel for Covid, it doesn't work because everyone makes that last minute escape to get back home. If you are working on genetics you will be trying to protect your queens and make a late night dash out of the area. 

I am sure they have a plan and are executing it now, but I am sure that a hand full of those little buggers already have escaped the areas that they are looking. Since they did not have mites were they checking and if so how often. I don't check as much as I feel I should, just only before treatment time and then after, and none in the winter even though that is when I do the OAV treatment. Watching PA trying to contain the Spotted Lantern Fly is the same thing. Eggs get on a train car or truck and a new cell pops up along major travel hubs. The smaller the pest the harder it is to contain, and mites are just to small.

We don't even know the mechanisms of transfer. Yes there is robbing and drift, but the others ways are still in question, yes it is proven that a mite can get on a bee in a flower, but no one has proven that a bee will jump on a flower. Maybe robbing and drift are adequate to spread mites.

The fact that AUS was one of the last hold outs is amazing and I would like to know the times that they have blocked possible infestations. It might have only been possible because all of there boarders are surrounded by water.


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

Thorting said:


> The smaller the pest the harder it is to contain, and mites are just to small.


Good points, @Thorting. Living in Kentucky, we are anxiously watching you all just to the North of us battle the spread of the Spotted Lantern Fly with the expectation we too will be dealing with it soon.

While I don't disagree with any of your points, for the sake of conversation I expect the big difference between varroa mites and many other invasive species is that it can only spread via transport by another (i.e. bee or human). If Australia were to immediately impose a strict no transport ban (not suggesting they should), it seems it might have the effect of at least drastically slowing the spread. If nothing else, it might buy them more time to determine what the next course of action is.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

There are 2 prominent geographic features near Newcastle that may prove helpful to the Australian attempt at
limiting the spread of varroa and in their attempt to eradicate.
The coastal position of Newcastle certainly offers a natural blockage of one of the 4 compass quadrants, and the Great Dividing Range may offer at least a temporary impediment, on the opposite compass quadrant, to westward expansion. 
The coastal position of the original infestation and the more or less paralleling mountain range somewhat to the west may be useful in a strategic containment sense and at the least is a better position than many others with unhindered travel in all 4 compass quadrants.
Sure hope their plan proves successful.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Litsinger said:


> Saw this tonight- what are all our friends down under hearing about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talked to a beekeeper there. They are scared! The gov't is burning every hive they find with Varroa. Fortunately, it is winter there and little if no swarming, so they just MIGHT have a chance.


----------



## OzSummer (Oct 24, 2016)

Litsinger said:


> Saw this tonight- what are all our friends down under hearing about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello
I am a beekeeper in Australia, just north of the newest containment zone, I have six hives and have been beekeeping for eight years.

There is a lot of misinformation and scaremongering going on, especially in social media, with speculation that is false.

Here are the facts:

1. Varroa mite was detected at the Port of Newcastle on mid north New South Wales Coast, confirmed as Varroa Destructor
2. A 50km containment zone was immediately put into effect, however, prior to their detection, and the Biosecurity department and ABA advising beekeepers, a professional beekeeping enterprise moved over 250 hives west and north of Newcastle. That enterprise is closely assisting and working with biosecurity.
3. All beekeepers in NSW are required to be registered by law. All registered beekeepers were advised immediately and prior to the television program of the situation and we get 2-3 updates per day.
4. Unregistered beekeepers are breaking the law, and of course will not get the most up to date information, and cannot blame the government or anyone else for not advising them if they did not know they existed.
4.Over 600 hives in and around Newcastle as well as those that were moved inland to Trangie (where no mites were found) have been destroyed by officers of the NSW biosecurity. 
5. All hives within the red containment zone are to be destroyed by biosecurity. All hives within the purple zone must immediately check for Varroa and report the location of their hives and findings. All hives within the outer yellow zone must report the location of their hives.
6. The entire state of NSW is in lockdown. NO INTERFERENCE in hives is allowed at all, other than to sugar shake or alcohol wash for the presence of Varroa. If we were feeding bees due to the exceedingly poor practice of taking off too much honey for winter, this must now cease.
7. Anyone found breaking the ban is subject to extreme fines, that doesnt stop Varroa, but it may stop some foolish beekeepers who think they can escape Varroa by moving their hives away.
8. The state of South Australia has banned any movement of bees from NSW - which should not be moved anyway because of the statewide ban.
9. It is the middle of winter, we are fortunate the mite was discovered in a southern state experiencing very cold weather (by Aussie standards) we are hoping that this will help contain Varroa before the first Spring Honey Flow.
10. Yes we are scared, other than Antarctica we are the last continent to have been Varroa free. We beat Varroa Jacobsoni in Townsville, we can beat this too if people stop pointing fingers, and are constructive and cooperative with the plan.

For those interested in following the situation: Varroa Mite

Please wish us well and refrain from judgement in the face of gossip.


----------



## Marg (Aug 31, 2020)

Yes, bad news. I am in Victoria, 1500km south of New Castle. We were asked to do a Varoa test as soon as the weather permits. It is still too cold and wet to open the hives. Varroa mite emergency response. Previously had to do 2 tests a year. Now, I suspect it will be more frequent. 

Some of you wondered how did Australia manage to stay Varoa-free for so long. Part of the defence strategy is installing *sentinel hives* around ports and airports. This is not the first time sentinel hives got infected with Varoa. Luckily, in the past the spread was contained. This time it looks worse, as Varoa seems to have taken off. 

My fear is that Australian authorities will apply the COVID algorithm. In Melbourne we had strict lockdowns for 260 days altogether. We have extremely high vaccination rates. COVID was contained. Then the economic arguments prevailed and COVID was let rip. 

Wondering how the pollination industry will react to the Varoa threat. Almonds start blossoming in July and thousands of hives move around. Then canola etc.


----------



## OzSummer (Oct 24, 2016)

Marg said:


> Yes, bad news. I am in Victoria, 1500km south of New Castle. We were asked to do a Varoa test as soon as the weather permits. It is still too cold and wet to open the hives. Varroa mite emergency response. Previously had to do 2 tests a year. Now, I suspect it will be more frequent.
> 
> Some of you wondered how did Australia manage to stay Varoa-free for so long. Part of the defence strategy is installing *sentinel hives* around ports and airports. This is not the first time sentinel hives got infected with Varoa. Luckily, in the past the spread was contained. This time it looks worse, as Varoa seems to have taken off.
> 
> ...


My thoughts are with you Marg. Understand what you are saying. My hives were in Cairns when Jacobsoni were discovered in Townsville and I was involved with their eradication, we have Asian Honey Bees up here too.

The Covid situation was indeed a huge challenge, but then none of us had been through it before so it was a learning curve (read straight up) for everyone. Yes, economic heads prevailed and I pray they do not this time.

After the 3 year drought, then fires, then floods up our way, we had a bumper year, I took over 500kg off my six hives over a 9 month honey flow - all our natives flowered at once. 

I have been an advocate for caution as they will not do so again, but I fear many took too much honey off for winter, to rely on feeding their bees, now that is banned.

NSW must be locked down to prevent this spread, Victoria and the other states will need their own bees to pollinate the crops, it cannot be allowed to escape.

I just hope that people use their brains and realise that in trying to escape Varroa by moving their hives illegally away from the area infected, they could be spelling disaster for our honey bees.

Good luck!


----------



## ursa_minor (Feb 13, 2020)

OzSummer said:


> I just hope that people use their brains and realise that in trying to escape Varroa by moving their hives illegally away from the area infected, they could be spelling disaster for our honey bees.


I enjoyed reading some direct information on this, thanks. Not to be pessimistic, but as with Covid we saw people out for themselves, there always will be those who think of themselves first and others last if at all.


----------



## farmer9989 (Feb 18, 2014)

GregB said:


> BTW, Varroa makes an OK biological weapon due to its ag impact.
> 
> Meanwhile China and Aus have been regionally hostile to each other.... Being varroa-free, indeed, makes Australia a strategic target. Ignoring such a very easy, soft target, ignoring such an opportunity is not really smart - from the adversary's point of view makes every sense to do this.
> 
> ...


nail on the head


----------



## farmer9989 (Feb 18, 2014)

If they have found them they have been there long enough to be every were they can not kill hives to stop them they are in the environment and they are like a roach you could kill everything and they would still survive . sorry ...... on another note I'm with you GregB


----------



## ursa_minor (Feb 13, 2020)

farmer9989 said:


> If they have found them they have been there long enough to be every were they can not kill hives to stop them they are in the environment and they are like a roach you could kill everything and they would still survive . sorry ...... on another note I'm with you GregB


Possibly, but as Marg posted below, this is not the first time, they still might be able to have success and they have to address this problem as quickly as they can with whatever measures they deem necessary. If it works great, if they fail it will not be for lack of trying. 




Marg said:


> This is not the first time sentinel hives got infected with Varoa. Luckily, in the past the spread was contained. This time it looks worse, as Varoa seems to have taken off.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

As of 7/1/22, detections have been expanded to the vicinity of Calga. The news reporting says this detection is linked to migratory hives from Newcastle apiaries.

Cite; Varroa mite emergency response

Cite; Deadly bee parasite found closer to Sydney as new red zone declared.


----------



## OzSummer (Oct 24, 2016)

The infected hives at Calga were part of the original professional beekeeper’s migration, and are contained at the moment, this occurred three days ago. THe news is a little late catching up. As of this morning, no further incursions have been discovered. All those in the yellow zones are requested to sugar shake or preferably alcohol wash and report both negative and positive results, so that biosecurity can map where Varroa aren’t as much as where they are.

Here is a direct link to the biosecurity map: https://trade.maps.arcgis.com/apps/..._gallery=true&disable_scroll=true&theme=light.

It is great to see that the ACT is now included In the containment zones.

Beekeepers from all over Australia are assisting with the examination and control.

Beekeepers in the yellow and purple zones are now allowed to feed their hives internally only, absolutely no field feeding, and only if absolutely necessary, and must be dressed in disposable over suits which must be destroyed after the hive inspections. 

Huge bands of rain will hamper beekeeping efforts, but will assist in keeping the bees home hopefully. 

We need as much positivity put out there as possible.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

AHudd said:


> I have always hoped there was a reason for Australia remaining varroa free beyond being geographically isolated and having strict customs enforcement.
> Hopefully they can stop the spread and we can learn something from them.
> 
> Alex


did they stop COVID?

GG


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Are there many feral hives in this part of Australia?
If there are a few commercials, then I would think swarms do Issue and find places to dwell.

GG


----------



## OzSummer (Oct 24, 2016)

Gray Goose said:


> Are there many feral hives in this part of Australia?
> If there are a few commercials, then I would think swarms do Issue and find places to dwell.
> 
> GG


Post drought, then fire, then flood, our hives boomed due to all our native plants which were dying, getting a new lease on life and blooming all at once, with lots of swarms and therefore feral nests. So that is a major concern come Spring.

At the moment we are in the middle of winter, with massive amounts of rain and low temperatures. Because of the situation described above, it is unlikely we will have a massive bloom in our natives, which will help us smaller hobby beekeepers; but of course our growers are hoping for great harvests in the almond groves amongst others, which start to flower later this month, requiring the migration of our professional hives. How that is going to be managed remains to be seen, and of course a major concern.

When Varroa Jacobsoni was discovered in our tropical far north, many different methods were deployed to contain the invasion, caused by Asian honeybees in a Chinese container. An immediate response and subsequent surveillance techniques took until last year to declare that eradication successful. 

This is a different kettle of fish for us as it is in a much more populated area, more hives per square kilometre, not all of the beekeepers are registered and may wish to remain undiscovered to avoid fines; and of course the necessity for professional outfits to provide pollination services to greater greenbelt/farming areas. Much bigger challenge. 

However, experienced beekeepers are assisting with the discovery and containment methods, so we have hope and we need to maintain that hope. 

Aussie beekeepers have been prepared for this for some time, with sugar shake season and various other skills taught and encouraged way before Varroa discovery. It is inevitable that Varroa will gain a foothold, we have offshore scientific breeding studies being undertaken to attempt breeding a more Varroa resistant strain of honeybees, Dutch Varroa honeybees imported and other experiments. Unfortunately Varroa is just as likely to evolve.


----------



## OzSummer (Oct 24, 2016)

Gray Goose said:


> did they stop COVID?
> 
> GG


No “they” did not, however viral vectors are a different issue…. as are politico-economic ones.


----------



## elmer_fud (Apr 21, 2018)

OzSummer said:


> Beekeepers in the yellow and purple zones are now allowed to feed their hives internally only, absolutely no field feeding, and only if absolutely necessary, and must be dressed in disposable over suits which must be destroyed after the hive inspections.


What is the logic in requiring over suits that are supposed to be destroyed? I suspect washing a bee suit would kill all the varo, but I have not looked into this specifically.


I have an acquaintance that traveled to Australia in the middle of the covid lockdown. She had to spend 2 weeks in a hotel room, and it sounded like there were military guards enforcing the lock down. I think the politics and what the population will "tolerate" in Australia is much different then what those of. I suspect Australia has a better chance of stopping it than other places in the world, but only time will tell.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

elmer_fud said:


> What is the logic in requiring over suits that are supposed to be destroyed? I suspect washing a bee suit would kill all the varo, but I have not looked into this specifically.


could have one on your suit, go a few miles to a new spot and check a hive and the mite hops of the suit and into the hive.

IE mite migration device.

GG


----------



## elmer_fud (Apr 21, 2018)

Gray Goose said:


> could have one on your suit, go a few miles to a new spot and check a hive and the mite hops of the suit and into the hive.
> 
> IE mite migration device.
> 
> GG


makes sense. I guess I was thinking of only working one bee yard at a time/day/ect and not moving between them a lot without the ability to wash a suit.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Sunday, July 3 -- Expanded detection map
Cite: *





Varroa mite emergency response







www.dpi.nsw.gov.au




*Scroll down on source page to see map


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

elmer_fud said:


> to wash a suit.


hmmm once or twice a year I wash my suit.
Not likely every keeper washes the suit daily

GG


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Positive thoughts to our fellow beekeepers in Australia. It is encouraging to hear that you have been proactive with measures such as sentinel hives. Has there been any discussion of requiring robber screens? J


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

Feral honeybees key to controlling deadly parasite

Key take-away IMHO:

In our research, we found that feral honeybee colonies are distributed with remarkable uniformity.

We developed agent-based models of the mating system (computer models based on individual bees), to work out how the level of genetic diversity observed in the brood translated to densities of feral colonies in the area surveyed.

Using these models, our mid-range estimates indicate that there could be between 0.3 and 0.9 colonies per square kilometre in the vicinity of the Port of Newcastle.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

so 4 x pi R2
2300 at the .3
6900 at the .9

in just the pink and red parts of the last map shown..

hmm burning 40 or 100 then does what? pushes the mites into the unmanaged ferals.
even a 1000 feral colonies make this containment a challenge.

GG


----------



## Struttinbuck (Mar 8, 2020)

So the one world system has introduced just to America.........
Chinese chestnut, zebra mussels, gobe fish, snakehead fish, how many plants can you count? Brown algae, biting lady bugs, viruses of every type ,human and wildlife both,lizards and pythons in the everglades, 
And until our representatives start representing the people again. There will be no end to any of this. Our entire system is and will be forever more to nurture the corporations so they can provide to humans all their needs at the most affordable cost. It is 100% about money. Nothing less, nothing more.
Oh and uhhhhh Varroa destructor. 
And it's cousin coming soon to an apiary near you!  
Let us rejoice at the temple of corporate business for making life so easy for everyone. Lol. 
Love Struttinbuck.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Monday, July 4
New detection map
The official statement

*New infested premises linked to known cases*

New Varroa mite detections have been confirmed in Narrabri, Ferodale and Lambton.

These cases are epidemiologically linked to previously known cases in the Newcastle area.

This brings the number of emergency zones to a total of 19 infested premises. Close epidemiological links in all cases so far means and the Apiary industry have a good opportunity to eradicate this biosecurity threat and stop the onset of the Varroa mite.

Cite: Varroa mite emergency response


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

Struttinbuck said:


> And it's cousin coming soon to an apiary near you!


This year I am participating in a USDA survey being conducted by our State Apiarist and one of the assays is for Tropilaelaps. So this suggests to me that there is already a well-founded concern that we might anticipate their arrival in the US.

Here's the assay video, and the tropilaelaps assay starts at about the 6:00 mark:


----------



## elmer_fud (Apr 21, 2018)

that is a big jump in distance.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

elmer_fud said:


> that is a big jump in distance.


yes. i'm guessing hive density is a big factor in the spread.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

From what I can gather it appears mostly to have spread to where a commercial beekeeper or two have moved or kept their hives in those areas.


----------



## elmer_fud (Apr 21, 2018)

johno said:


> From what I can gather it appears mostly to have spread to where a commercial beekeeper or two have moved or kept their hives in those areas.


that is what that I suspect happened, but I don't have anything to support this idea


----------



## Struttinbuck (Mar 8, 2020)

Litsinger said:


> Feral honeybees key to controlling deadly parasite
> 
> Key take-away IMHO:
> 
> ...


The thing I don't like about any of this is the fact that it can be prevented. Now here they are screwing up more environments while each of our governments are getting very well paid to prevent these things. It just thoroughly disgusts me.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

elmer_fud said:


> that is what that I suspect happened, but I don't have anything to support this idea


well seems a long way for a a mite to crawl.
A truck may have been involved.

GG


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Struttinbuck said:


> The thing I don't like about any of this is the fact that *it can be prevented*. Now here they are screwing up more environments while each of our governments are getting very well paid to prevent these things. It just thoroughly disgusts me.


A popular myth.
Most of the things can not be prevented in the current global economy AND politics.
Delayed - maybe.
Prevented - not so much.

One should be planning about "what if".


----------



## Struttinbuck (Mar 8, 2020)

GregB said:


> A popular myth.
> Most of the things can not be prevented in the current global economy AND politics.
> Delayed - maybe.
> Prevented - not so much.
> ...


Exactly and precisely. In this current global economy and politics. That nails it. Otherwise the knowledge, the technology, the funding. We know exactly how to prevent these things from happening and did do it for a long time. But now that our representatives(politics) are representing corporations they won't do it. And they act like it can't be done when we did it for 50 years. 
I really hate seeing all this. It's repulsive.


----------



## Struttinbuck (Mar 8, 2020)

Another sorry part is that the Australian government allowed a farm to bring bees from European nations into Australia to do experiments with them.


----------



## ursa_minor (Feb 13, 2020)

Struttinbuck said:


> Exactly and precisely. In this current global economy and politics. That nails it. Otherwise the knowledge, the technology, the funding. We know exactly how to prevent these things from happening and did do it for a long time. But now that our representatives(politics) are representing corporations they won't do it. And they act like it can't be done when we did it for 50 years.
> I really hate seeing all this. It's repulsive.


Although I do not disagree with your comment, I will add that with the increased amount of people moving around like they do these days checking each one out would get very expensive not to mention time consuming. Just the border into the USA would be a backed up nightmare if they had to thoroughly check and disinfect every truck, trailer and car. 

Then there is the mail, they try and check each piece but heck, illegal weapons and drugs seem to pass and I am sure plants do as well. Then there are the flights, how many tiny livestock can hitch a ride within a plane or it's cargo, on someone's carry on luggage. How many people successfully smuggle in plants or even small animals? You cannot possibly check them all. 
Then we have the ships both cruise and container. They go to many ports and simple hitchhikers such as bees, rats or beetles can and probably do make it to farther shores. 

While I agree that govt.'s have a problem I am sure they are working on it, and IMO, just like Covid, we always have some people who think the laws, whether you agree with them or not, don't apply to them, or they deserve special exemptions.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

There were no laws with Covid only mandates, and they are not law. This is also compounded when dissenting experts are muzzled.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

When wooden crates with bark attached come into port they are quarantined, often times until they are fumigated.

Alex


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

Struttinbuck said:


> Another sorry part is that the Australian government allowed a farm to bring bees from European nations into Australia to do experiments with them


@Struttinbuck: I am intrigued- is there something published that suggests this is the cause of the varroa incursion?


----------



## ursa_minor (Feb 13, 2020)

johno said:


> There were no laws with Covid only mandates, and they are not law. This is also compounded when dissenting experts are muzzled.


Sure, but people up here were still fined for breaking the mandates. Public Health mandates IMO are serious enough that people do not get to do what they like to circumvent them. 

Dissenting experts in our area could not back up their views with scientific evidence, they were not muzzled.


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

Interesting update from Betterbee- offers some color about the situation:






Varroa Mites Discovered in Previously Mite-Free Australia | Betterbee


For the last few years, the standard story has been that the only places without varroa mites are the island of Newfoundland in Canada, the Isle of Man in the UK, and the entire continent of Australia. But now we may need to shorten that already short list of mite-free locations.




www.betterbee.com


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

The control zones in NSW have not changed in several days.
DPI continues to update with new "*premises*" detection, but these beeyards fall within the existing eradication zones.
The expanded apiary occurences indicate that Varroa has locally spread to some degree.

Cite-- Varroa mite emergency response


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

The "eradication zone" map was quietly updated 7/9 to expand zones substantially. No text record yet explaining the changes. However, there are news accounts reporting the expansion to "Jerrys Plains" and "Wyong". Jerrys Plains is the western dot in this image and Wyong is on the coastal plain north of Sydney.
My image clip leaves off the remote site to the NW, and zooms into the vicinity of Newcastle.

Cite: Varroa mite emergency response


----------



## TelmahQ (Jun 3, 2021)

JWChesnut said:


> View attachment 70265


I'm no epidemiologist, but to me it looks like they need to "zoom out" and just make a new circle- with the red zone the radius of all those zones together. It's terrible to watch, mites are the worst.


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

JWChesnut said:


> My image clip leaves off the remote site to the NW...


Looking at this location makes one wonder if this is a feral observation?


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Litsinger said:


> Looking at this location makes one wonder if this is a feral observation?


No. If you take the time to read the cite I attach to all my posts, you will read that the satellite detections are "epidemiologically" linked to the Newcastle occurrence. They are colonies that were moved in a commercial migratory operation.

Cite: NSW DPI links new Varroa mite detection to known cases


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

JWChesnut said:


> ... you will read that the satellite detections are "epidemiologically" linked to the Newcastle occurrence.


Thanks for the assist, JW.


----------



## farmer9989 (Feb 18, 2014)

If they are at detectable level containment time has all ready passed . just my opinion.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Map updated with a new detection near Denman in Hunter Valley, west of previous detection in Jerrys Plains.
Cite: Varroa mite emergency response
Snip from the DPI page linked above:
🐝All new cases are linked to previously known cases.
🐝The new confirmed cases include Jerrys Plains, Denman and Heatherbrae and brings the total number of infested premises to 38 since Varroa mite was first identified during routine surveillance at the Port of Newcastle on 22 June.
🐝The new confirmed cases at Denman and Heatherbrae fall within previously declared emergency zones, and a new Biosecurity Emergency Order has been issued with additional emergency zones for the confirmed case at Jerrys Plains.


----------



## ursa_minor (Feb 13, 2020)

Good luck Australia, I do hope you succeed.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

The Australian beekeepers are advised to check with alcohol washes or sugar roll with 300 bee samples, however the smart guys at bee-l claim they would get better checks using flash formic pads. Ever wonder how many screened bottom boards there are in Australia, until now there has been no use for them. So how would they count the downed mites with solid bottom boards?


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

jwchesnut, given that efb is spread in a similar manner as varroa, i.e. hive migration, drfiting, and robbing, would you predict a similar progression in detection mapping as above with efb as what is being seen with varroa in this example?


----------



## William Bagwell (Sep 4, 2019)

johno said:


> So how would they count the downed mites with solid bottom boards?


No idea if they are still being made, but have several sticky boards that will slide in the front of a 10 frame lang. Got them from a friend who had bees late 90s early 2000s.

Peal off so likely not reusable. Phero Tech brand.

Edit: Google shows them as "Permanently closed" Web site redirects to ortho.com


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

johno said:


> So how would they count the downed mites with solid bottom boards?


They recommend oil-coated cardboard and #8 screen wire:






Varroa mites « Bee Aware







beeaware.org.au


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

It would appear to me that the way things are going in Australia some enterprising person should take a good look at the feasability of converting the solid bottoms they use over there to screened bottom boards. It would be a lot easier to to swop out bottom boards to converted screened bottom boards and continue in this way than to try the system they are looking at cause I can see them testing for varoa for quite a long while if not for ever.


----------



## rdimanin (Jan 17, 2020)

johno said:


> The Australian beekeepers are advised to check with alcohol washes or sugar roll with 300 bee samples, however the smart guys at bee-l claim they would get better checks using flash formic pads. Ever wonder how many screened bottom boards there are in Australia, until now there has been no use for them. So how would they count the downed mites with solid bottom boards?


I understand that some Aussie beeks use screened BB due to the heat, especially in the north.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

After several days without any new Varroa detections, a new location was reported at "Wards River"
Tracing to see if the detection is linked epidemiologically is still being conducted.
The expanded locations last week were all linked to previous infections near the source.
*Update* The DPI website now states the new detection is "linked" to previous occurrences.

Newcastle doesn't have a large container port, most boat traffic is *export* of coal from the Hunter Valley mines, with some bulk wheat export and ?cement.
I wonder, purely speculatively, if the Varroa infection may have had a distinct import directly to an apiary (hence the tight epidemiological spread to outyards), and this expansion may have been missed in the "sentinel" hives, since the focal infection was not directly linked to the port complex.

Cite: Varroa mite emergency response


----------



## shad morgon (6 mo ago)

Hi.
On the back of the input to the Topic thusfar it is I long-time lurker first time poster who asks would the light bulb moment I had just recently help any for those in the Americas?
Asking as there is a lot of advice originating in the USA (particularly) now circulating as information in mainstream social media platforms populated by Australians primarily.

So my idea goes like;
Pick a landbound State of the Union, preferably one with a longer honey cropping window and masses of forestry, move every single managed hive out of the State - impose a $1M fine if found fostering a box of Bees. Then go on a 2 year seasonal baiting eradication program specifically targeted at feral Apis.m bees and ran by beekeepers, not forestry, not agri.interests, but trained beekeepers - trained in the use of a systemic poison.
Prove after two years of lure stations - as surveillance - absolutely no Apis.m bees remain within 20kms of the border, and on that evidence establish a type of DMZ of 20klms from the border - an area of vast acreage in which no Apis.m beekeeping operations could be performed, never ever.
Then import guaranteed varroa free bees to the State, so repopulating VD free apiaries protected by border sentinels and bans on used equipment or live bees coming in from other States.

Who here would participate in such a strategy so never again have to run VD treatments and have healthy bees all year?

note;
The work relies on this paper as reference for sustainability of VD free zones.









Understanding the Enemy: A Review of the Genetics, Behavior and Chemical Ecology of Varroa destructor, the Parasitic Mite of Apis mellifera


Abstract. Varroa destructor (Mesostigmata: Varroidae) is arguably the most damaging parasitic mite that attacks honey bees worldwide. Since its initial host swi




academic.oup.com


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Let's call this a knee jerk reaction since I have not yet read the link provided.
My opinion would be based upon whether my bees were located in the chosen state and if all my costs were going to be covered, including lost production.
To be sure, whichever state is chosen, those within would claim to have the most special, newest equipment and most productive bees the world has ever known.
It couldn't be a state that hosts migratory bees, one where migratory bees are parked during Winter nor one through which these bees travel.
Then, the political fallout from PETA, etc. would have to be dealt with along with the conspiracy theorist.
It sounds like a good idea, but I think the bees will likely achieve natural immunity before such a plan could be implemented. It would take years for the politicians in each state to agree as to how to divide this new funding pie.

Alex


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

The collective knowledge base of the varroa mite is not deep enough to even guess what the chance of success of such a attempt would be. Even the authors of the paper cited freely admit dispersal is not well understood and needs to be better understood. Then there is the human factor.

My answer would be to count me out for it sounds like another fools errand at this point in time, like taming the mighty Mississippi or the attempts at controlling coastal erosion on barrier islands, or a slew of other human attempts where the cart got ahead of the horse.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

shad morgon said:


> Who here would participate in such a strategy so never again have to run VD treatments and have healthy bees all year?


I would fight it with every fiber of my being.
IMO it is the exact opposite of what would work.

and who has the Guaranteed VSH bees, I want to buy some? how many years is the guarantee for?

I would take every none native bee out of the state.
fine any one who trucked bees thru
put up log gums to promote the "feral" bee
allow any one to keep caught swarms, and fine any one who brings bees or queens into the state.

the kill all the feral bees is a big mistake, the feral bees will have a fix first, as they are doing hard bond.

sorry Shad, I am not on board.
watch what "kill the feral" does in Australia, people kill the feral, mites kill the domesticated bees, hungry yet?

GG


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Gray Goose said:


> I would fight it with every fiber of my being.
> IMO it is the exact opposite of what would work.
> ............
> GG


Agreed.
Basically, ideas like this are based on impractical illusions and are not worth bothering with.
Some kind of freaky, idealistic control over the practically unmanaged situation is assumed - this never works.

Consider - examples of the most ideal possible control over the hostile situations are 1)the space station (and space travel generally) and 2)submarines.

We are talking of the situations where we want to separate the "inside" and "outside" environments and maintain the separation - if this is not clear.

What level of effort, science, brain power, management expertise AND discipline, and expense it takes to achieve *long term functioning* space stations and submarines?
Even then the control is not 100% (but just approaching to it).

Now transpose the same to a Varroa controlling project...
On.
The.
Ground.

Kidding me?
I don't know where these ideas are coming from.

The horses are out of a barn. Gone.

This is time for mitigation now (which includes, love it or hate it - discussion of natural mite resistance/tolerance phenomenon - practical cases of which we observe unfolding real-time).


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

In my opinion there is no mite resistance or virus resistant bees feral or managed. Only the African bee has managed to live with it by means of multiple swarming, but I am sure the African bees stii suffer from mites and their virusses, There was this story by commercials in Chile that were trying to increase their stock of Africanised bees but were not making any headway until they treated them for mites and got their increases in that manner. So if you want to keep bees without treating look to keepeing small swarmy colonies of African bees.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

GregB said:


> This is time for mitigation now (which includes, love it or hate it - discussion of natural mite resistance/tolerance phenomenon - practical cases of which we observe unfolding real-time).


Seems there is a bit of clarification due.

Isn't the directive to "move every single managed hive out of the State - impose a $1M fine if found fostering a box of Bees. Then go on a 2 year seasonal baiting eradication program specifically targeted at feral Apis.m bees" as proposed by shad morgon mitigation? Isn't the active plan being worked presently by the Aussies in NSW mitigation?

Hasn't the mite resistance/tolerance phenomenon been studied and discussed in most every beekeeping circle worldwide, and hasn't that been the case for better than 25 years now?
Has the jumping on board of the resistance and tolerance band wagon been "another fools errand at this point in time, like taming the mighty Mississippi or the attempts at controlling coastal erosion on barrier islands, or a slew of other human attempts where the cart got ahead of the horse" with more talk to show for it than results?


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

johno said:


> In my opinion there is no mite resistance or virus resistant bees feral or managed. Only the African bee has managed to live with it by means of multiple swarming, but I am sure the African bees stii suffer from mites and their virusses, There was this story by commercials in Chile that were trying to increase their stock of Africanised bees but were not making any headway until they treated them for mites and got their increases in that manner. So if you want to keep bees without treating look to keepeing small swarmy colonies of African bees.


Several people (myself included) have been hammering this idea that mite/virus resistance is *NOT a binary problem and it has NO binary solution.*

It is a continues scale from 0 to 1 - where the most situations are in between.

Right here and now I have my own situation where the *combination *of 1)demonstrated mite resistance and 2)minimal treatment produces practically useful results.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

clyderoad said:


> Seems there is a bit of clarification due.
> 
> Isn't the directive to "move every single managed hive out of the State - impose a $1M fine if found fostering a box of Bees. Then go on a 2 year seasonal baiting eradication program specifically targeted at feral Apis.m bees" as proposed by shad morgon mitigation? Isn't the active plan being worked presently by the Aussies in NSW mitigation?
> 
> ...


This is again an example where you are talking of a *binary *approach to this problem.
It is NOT a binary problem and it is has NO binary solution.

The binary approach is a failing of both anti and pro treatment sides.
I can understand the past.
But still talking this binary way (pro or anti) is outdated.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

GregB said:


> This is again an example where you are talking of a *binary *approach to this problem.
> It is NOT a binary problem and it is has NO binary solution.
> 
> The binary approach is a failing of both anti and pro treatment sides.
> ...


I have not advocated for any particular approach, go back and read my input. 

I have voiced my opinion for my lack of confidence in some of those mentioned, outlined and or proposed.


----------



## shad morgon (6 mo ago)

Thankyou gentlemen & ladies.
I shall move on taking away the message it is that internalised focus of the individual coupled to resistance in owning a collective of trust in the legislative process which industry might rely on to implement this - when really it is fostered speculation not science as such as proving key to cast doubt on the outcome, and indeed the principle. 
In effect that stance supports today a default strategy... one of each finding comfort with individual choice, so overiding any spark of interest in a cohesive push forward to totally eradicate this pest.

In short - "each to his own" and "you do you" is endemic to this question of VD populations for the USA.

...in contrast ;
/quote/
However, to date, none of the existing management options have been able to fully eliminate Varroa from infested colonies, and instead, have only allowed us to maintain infestations below damaging levels (Lee et al. 2015, Kulhanek et al. 2017, Brodschneider et al. 2018, Jack and Ellis 2021).
/end quote/

This information will help some in communicating circumstance mitigation/reality for the USA amongst those Australian forums.

Taaaa...


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

shad morgon said:


> I shall move on taking away the message it is that internalised focus of the individual coupled to resistance in owning a collective of trust in the legislative process which industry might rely on to implement this - when really it is fostered speculation not science as such as proving key to cast doubt on the outcome, and indeed the principle.


I'm scratching my head here. 
I think what you are saying is 
" even if it is not a proven method, and there is no science, as long as we "agree" then we are doing the right thing.

BTW where has your proposed method worked?

not sure there, but here the "legislative process" is tangled with special interests, read donations, and rarely are the doers beekeepers.

IMO better to look at what are the biggest 3 or 4 countries are doing right now to combat VD.
trails have been blazed, follow or make a new one.

good luck

GG


----------



## FriscoDad (Dec 7, 2020)

July 17 Update, new detection. The infested premises is located east of Singleton, within the existing Hunter area emergency zones.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

As the "single point" detections are drawn as a circle, the actual location of the infected hive can be deduced by dead reckoning of crossing lines on the circle when the detection map is zoomed in. 

Not to be too nosy (the locations appear to be mostly seasonal migratory drops, without a permanent satelllite signature). However, a "google street view" of the calculated centerpoint illustrates the landscape in the region, and in my opinion illustrates the extreme difficulty control will present if the Varroa begins drifting off the managed hives.


----------



## shad morgon (6 mo ago)

"I think what you are saying is
" even if it is not a proven method, and there is no science, as long as we "agree" then we are doing the right thing."

Were the proposal be busted down to such simplification it would go like ;
"A path to eradication employing the known science yet wholly dependant on legislation forcing compliance".
Unfortunately it is highly unlikely now Australia is going to be an example of eradication as at least one agri sector has forced movement orders onto various State authority's, a n d the latest advice being the outbreaks are not all linked to one source, as was previously believed.

Again, thankyou for the space here.
Bye.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

shad morgon said:


> "I think what you are saying is
> " even if it is not a proven method, and there is no science, as long as we "agree" then we are doing the right thing."
> 
> Were the proposal be busted down to such simplification it would go like ;
> ...


ok thank for the clarification.

GG


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

In a sign the threat may be easing, the NSW government announced over the weekend it would allow the movement of commercial beehives for pollination and honey production. This means that registered commercial beekeepers can apply to move their bees as long as they live outside the biosecurity zones.

“At this stage, it is still possible to eradicate [the mite],” Le Feuvre said.

From the Sidney Morning Herald, July 17, 2022


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

From ABC Australia covering the DPI's response to varroa:

The race to save Australia's bee industry.








7.30







www.abc.net.au


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

clyderoad said:


> From ABC Australia covering the DPI's response to varroa:
> 
> The race to save Australia's bee industry.
> 
> ...


destroy them all, then the mite has no place to go............................................................

funny the mite would have got 80% untreated, 45% treated.
here they destroyed 100%
Kill them to save them, seems and odd conundrum.

question when the last hive is killed will bee industry be then saved?

GG


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

The mites have not killed the bee industry on this continent; They are inconvenient but presently treating is a cost of doing business. Contrary to a lot of media hype, the European honeybee is not threatened with extinction. It would not be in Australia either.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

I presume at some point killing all their bees to save them, will usher in a new idea.
Some times things look better on paper.

GG


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

DPI updates with a new detection in far north-east NSW. Nana Glen, NW of Coffs Harbor. 
Cite: Varroa mite emergency response


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Gray Goose said:


> I presume at some point killing all their bees to save them, will usher in a new idea.
> Some times things look better on paper.
> 
> GG


When people finally learn from the past utopian projects?
They ALL failed with no exceptions - every single of those utopian projects (some quicker, others more slowly).

They in the AZ should be (for a long time now) - planning how to manage it *with the mites* and to be able to do so long term.
Water always finds a way to get through.
That much is given and should be obvious.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

even though we are equipped a decades old learning curve varroa continues to win the battles.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

"NSW DPI tracing efforts discovered this infested premises near Nana Glen, where hives were moved in earlier this year, prior to our Biosecurity Emergency Order was in place. This property has links to one of our existing infested premises in the Hunter cluster."

Wondering where the Hunter cluster is located?


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

clyderoad said:


> Wondering where the Hunter cluster is located?


An area just outside of Newcastle, one of the original varroa detection areas.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Report of July 29 increased the number of infected premises within the existing red zones to 55, near the Hunter area. Seems to me the rate of increase has slowed, hoping that is the case.
Today's report also list the compensation structure for destruction of hives in the eradication zone for registered beekeepers, of which I copied parts of below. In $ AU

*Reimbursement amounts*

The amounts available for reimbursement are as follows:

Destruction and disposal of a fullsize hive - $550 dollars per single hive.
Keep hive ware - $200 per single hive.
Euthanised Nucleus hives - $200. (The beekeeper can opt to retain or have the nucleus hive ware destroyed and disposed of, the amount of reimbursement will be the same).






Varroa mite emergency response







www.dpi.nsw.gov.au





edit: grammer


----------



## Thorting (Apr 18, 2020)

clyderoad said:


> Report of July 29 increased the number of infected premises within the existing red zones to 55, near the Hunter area. Seems to me the rate of increase has slowed, hoping that is the case.
> Today's report also list the compensation structure for destruction of hives in the eradication zone for registered beekeepers, of which I copied parts of below. In $ AU
> 
> *Reimbursement amounts*
> ...


I had to look this up AU dollar is .70 USD. So that’s about 140$ for a hive of bees. Package bees in my state PA was at least 120$. Have no idea what they’re in AU, but in 2 years the price will double. 

Good luck as you start off your spring.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

What say you at this juncture, JWChesnut?


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

The DPI update for Wednesday, 8/3, notes additional detections but no boundary changes in the management zones.
Two new cases of Varroa Mite have been detected at One Mile and Anna Bay in the Port Stephens LGA, within the existing eradication zone, increasing the total number of Infected Premises to 64.​​Due to the success of the surveillance in the outer regions there has been a greater focus over recent days in the eradication zone which has lead to the increase in number of Infected Premises.​​All confirmed cases so far either have clear links to existing cases or are geographically related.
​ 
Further update on Thursday, 8/4
*Thursday 4 August *​​Varroa Mite response Daily Update.​Tracing and surveillance have confirmed 9 new Infected Premises bringing the total to 73. Seven of the new IP's have been detected in the Port Stephens LGA at Raymond Terrace, Ferodale and Heatherbrae and the remaining two have been identified in Tarro and Mayfield east in the Newcastle LGA. All of these cases either have clear links to existing cases or are geographically related through the movement of hives or equipment.​Cite: Varroa mite emergency response


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Update for Friday 8/5

* Friday 5 August *

Varroa Mite response Daily Update.
Varroa mite tracing and surveillance has identified 2 additional infected premises (IPs) in the Port Stephens LGA, bringing the total number in NSW to 75. These IPs have been detected inside the eradication zone in the localities of Duns Creek and Butterwick. All cases to date either have clear links through the movement of hives or equipment or are geographically related.

Update for Saturday 8/6

* Saturday 6 August  *

Varroa Mite response Daily Update.
Two new cases of Varroa Mite have been detected at Salamander Bay and Bolwarra Heights, increasing the total number of Infected Premises to 77. These cases are located within the existing eradication zone and have clear links with existing cases or are geographically related.


----------



## Thorting (Apr 18, 2020)

The last few days are sounding like just them systematically destroying hives and count the ones that are infected w/ mites. Does this mean there is some hope. Saw a interview with Bob Binnie interview "Bob Binnie Australian Chat on Varroa Mites " and his take was North America was not very successful in controlling it. But if they can truly keep it contained inside the red zome this year, there might be hope. I am pessimistically Hopeful and Wish them All success.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

* Monday 8 August *

Varroa mite response - Daily Update
Varroa mite tracing and surveillance has identified 4 additional infected premises (IPs), bringing the total number in NSW to 83. These IPs have been detected inside the eradication zone in the localities of Hinton, Brandy Hill, Macquarie Hills and Black Hill.
All cases to date either have clear links through the movement of hives or equipment, or are geographically related.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

* Wednesday 10 August *

Varroa mite response - Daily Update
Varroa mite tracing and surveillance has identified 3 additional infected premises (IPs) today, with the total number of IPs in NSW now at 86. The new infected premises are at Kotara, Nelsons Plains and Butterwick, all within the Newcastle Region. All cases to date either have clear links through the movement of hives or equipment, or are geographically related.
Beekeepers in the surveillance zones should continue monitoring their hives for the presence of Varroa mite. You can keep up to date with the latest information on the NSW DPI Biosecurity Facebook Page www.facebook.com/NSWDPI.Biosec


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

* Friday 12 August *

Varroa mite response - Daily Update
Ongoing Varroa mite tracing and surveillance has identified 4 additional infected premises (IPs) today, with the total number of IPs in NSW now at 97.
The new infected premises are at Salt Ash, Mayfield East and Beresfield, all within the eradication zone. All cases to date either have clear links through the movement of hives or equipment, or are geographically related.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

* Tuesday 16 August *

*🐝Transition of yellow zone into blue General emergency zone*
55 days in to the Varroa mite emergency response, the yellow zone (which contains over 3,700 registered beekeepers), is now transitioned into the blue general emergency zone.
This means that those that were in a yellow notification emergency zone now fall under blue general biosecurity zone rules.
Our intensive surveillance for the length of the response provides DPI confidence and a clear understanding of the limit of the spread of Varroa mite. More information on the zone transition can be found in the latest media release Yellow notification zones lifted in Varroa mite response


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Australian Honey Bee Industry Council (AHBIC) has released a map with granular location data on the "negative" and infected apiaries inspected. (Saved from FB, haven't been able to locate the non-FB source for the info).

The "infected" map (second image) shows Varroa loading. The center of gravity of the infection is not in the immediate port of Newcastle vicinity. Speculatively, the route of the original infection may not have been the port, but represents a deliberate or accidental transfer from overseas. This may explain why the infection escaped detection via sentinel hives until it was well established.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

The epicenter of Varroa infections appear to be quite localized to a location east of the industrial township Tomago and west of the village of Williamtown.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

JWChesnut said:


> a deliberate or accidental transfer from overseas


My China theory above.
Too easy and dirt cheap to NOT do this (by the Chinese).
Good enough justification (Australian anti-Chinese policies as of late).
High enough damage to inflict.
Impossible to prove anything.

Varroa in NSW | Beesource Beekeeping Forums


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

No new detections have been reported since 8/16/22 (holding at 99 infected premises). DPI is in "Euthanasia" mode within the red zones. Cite; Varroa mite emergency response


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Most likely an illegal importation of a queen / queens.

If it was a deliberate attempt to introduce varroa, it was done very poorly. Let's say I wanted to sabotage their beekeeping industry, I wouldn't just do it at one location, it would be better to infect hives all over the country. So once discovered it would be too widespread to control.

In my country it is illegal to import bees or many bee products. Yet there is quite a bit of talk from people who feel they know better than the authorities about smuggling in various breeds, and I know of two illegal bee importations that have happened. If I know of two, likely there has been more. 

I don't see why it would be any different in Australia, they are an independent minded breed, and highly likely in my view anyhow, that illegal importations have happened from time to time.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Oldtimer said:


> Most likely an illegal importation of a queen / queens.
> 
> If it was a deliberate attempt to introduce varroa, it was done very poorly. Let's say I wanted to sabotage their beekeeping industry, I wouldn't just do it at one location, it would be better to infect hives all over the country. So once discovered it would be too widespread to control.


What you are saying OT makes logical sense.

My "conspiracy theory" is partially to joke about, but also ......... still entirely possible.
Who would ever take that personal project of Vlad P. in Ukraine seriously (not many!) - and yet it did happen.
Who would even think such project would be done so poorly - and yet it was done very poorly.


If I was the Chinese, I would exactly set it up so to look like an "illegal importation of a queen / queens".
Why make the "special beekeeping operation" too obvious?
Me being the smart guy. LOL.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

This "conspiracy theory" nonsense should be moved to the coffee-klatch//Tailgater before it irretrivably pollutes this thread.

Ginning up a Conspiracy Theory with no evidence to support it and targeting another country and ethnicity preconditions the populace to support war and destruction. STOP IT.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

At this point I am very hopeful the Aussies have a leg up on halting the varroa invasion in their country. 
Of course, time will tell if they have been successful or are at the beginning stages of dealing with varroa as all other beekeepers in all other countries are continuously learning to do.
During this event I have often wondered to what extent my own states apiary establishment and agricultural establishment would go to deal with the next great invasive honey bee pest, which is surely on it's way even with our country being closed to honey bee importation. How would the other 49 states deal with a problem of this magnitude? The USDA? and it's role?

My hat is off to the hard work and sacrifice the Aussies have had to make to get this far along. Nicely done no matter what.


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

New exotic bee parasite detected in NSW after illegal hive movement


As the fight against varroa mite continues, wingless braula fly has been found in honey bee hives for the first time in the state following a detection last month in Victoria.




www.abc.net.au


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

Nice write-up in the most recent ABJ concerning the varroa incursion in NSW. Three things I did not know:

1. Testing suggests that the port in Newcastle was not the epicenter- speculation that it might have come in by air or from a distant port (possibly Sydney).

2. They suspect that varroa had been present for a year or more before discovery.

3. They suggest the varroa present is the Korean type, and does not carry DWV.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

`After several weeks with no detections, one new infection (within the already established elimination zone) was reported Sunday..

There was 1 new detection of Varroa mite today, within the existing red eradication zone in the Newcastle area - that brings total infected premises across NSW to 100.​A beekeeper called in the result after completing surveillance at home - thank you for letting us know.​It's not required by beekeepers in the red zone to conduct surveillance at this time, due to the widespread euthanasia of hives currently occurring.​If you do conduct surveillance and find Varroa mite, it is a requirement under the emergnecy order to report it to NSW DPI.​
Cite: Varroa mite emergency response


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

9/27/22
Cite: Varroa mite emergency response

"No new detections

Almost 70% of hives in the Eradication Emergency Zone areas have been euthanised.

Euthanasia and disposal of managed hives completed in Jerrys Plains, Narrabri, Denman, and Wards River areas.

Euthanasia operations continuing in the Nana Glen and remainder of the Newcastle / Hunter Eradication Emergency Zone areas."

In Addition 9/27/22:

"Following on from the euthanasia and destruction of recreational and commercially managed hives within the red eradication emergency zone, the next phase in the eradication of Varroa mite includes the complete removal of wild European honey bees from the zone."

Find out more about the wild European honeybee management program here. 

I continue to be impressed with the resolve of the Aussie DPI and the Australian beekeeping community in combating the varroa mite.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Issue being, like the ongoing struggle against diseases such as AFB, you can have 99% public support, but it only takes one or two outliers who don't cooperate to continue the problem.

I have seen some chat from one or two in Australia who are not on board with the program and intend to try to "save" their bees. Although those voices have gone silent now, probably realised making their intentions public won't work for them.

Anyhow, their hives will probably be dealt to in the wild hive eradication program.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

No new detections as of 10/20/22

* Friday 21 October *

*No new detections in NSW*
The NSW DPI Varroa mite emergency response team can confirm there are no new detections of Varroa mite in NSW.
Recently a team conducted surveillance across a number of hives at Kindee, near Port Macquarie. Initial alcohol washes were conducted on site, along with using miticide strips and sticky mats inserted into the hives. These were returned negative for Varroa mite.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

--


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

* Wednesday 24 November *

Surveillance of hives in the purple zone has identified 1 new infested premise, bringing the total infested premises to 103.
NSW DPI have confirmed the new IP is linked to an existing case in the red zone.
A new Emergency Order has been issued and the zone map updated on the DPI website.
This detection demonstrates the importance of the continued surveillance efforts in the purple zone and the importance of industry cooperation with surveillance operations, including beekeepers ensuring they report results of mandatory 16-week alcohol washes to NSW DPI.
Report alcohol wash results at www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/alcohol-wash


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

This is highly concerning, first evidence that the eradication strategy is breaking down.

* Tuesday 29 November *

Surveillance of hives in the purple zone has identified 1 new infested premise, bringing the total infested premises to 104.
The new case is at a property near Lochinvar, between the Stanhope and Maitland eradication (red) zones, meaning the current eradication zone will be expanded to cover this infected premises and a new biosecurity order has been made. The emergency zone map can be found here Varroa mite emergency response
Response staff have carried out surveillance on over 10,000 hives in the purple zone, and almost 30,000 hives state-wide.
Furthermore, beekeepers have tested over 85,000 hives through the approved hive movement program in the General Emergency Zone and all beekeepers are now required to carry out mandatory alcohol wash surveillance at least every 16 weeks. You can report alcohol wash results here: Forms
The purple zone is there to delimit the spread of the Varroa mite from the infested sites and NSW DPI remains confident in containment.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

I think they will eventually achieve full eradication.

However some aspects of this remind me of what happened when varroa arrived in my own country. We did not catch it early like the Ozzies, no monitoring was being done back then and varroa were probably here for 3+ years before anyone figured it out. By which time they were too wide spread for an eradication campaign to be considered doable.

What we did though was divide the country into zones and attempt to slow the spread. It took more than 10 years for varroa to reach every last corner of the country, but it was kind of inevitable that they eventually would.

Issue with the kind of monitoring the Ozzies are doing is you can have a low level of mites in a hive but not find any when you test.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

* Wednesday 7 December *

Surveillance of hives in the purple zone has identified 2 new infested premises, bringing the total infested premises to 106.

The new cases are at properties in Tumbi Umbi on the Central Coast, and Mulbring in the Hunter. Both are outside the eradication (red) zones, meaning the current eradication zone will be expanded to cover these infected premises and a new biosecurity order has been made. The emergency zone map can be found here: dpi.nsw.gov.au/varroa

Response staff have carried out surveillance on over 10,000 hives in the purple zone, and almost 30,000 hives state-wide.

Furthermore, beekeepers have tested over 85,000 hives through the approved hive movement program in the General Emergency Zone and all beekeepers are now required to carry out mandatory alcohol wash surveillance at least every 16 weeks. Beekeepers need to report alcohol wash results here: Alcohol wash report 

The purple zone is there to delimit the spread of the Varroa mite from the infested sites and NSW DPI remains confident in containment.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

* Monday 19 December *

Surveillance of hives in the purple zone has identified 1 new infested premises, bringing the total infested premises to 107.

The new case at properties in Vacy, in the Hunter is outside the eradication (red) zones, meaning the current eradication zone will be expanded to cover these infected premises and a new biosecurity order has been made. The emergency zone map can be found here https://fal.cn/3tZNq

Response staff have carried out surveillance on almost 12,000 hives in the purple zone, and more than 30,000 hives state-wide.

Furthermore, beekeepers have tested over 85,000 hives through the approved hive movement program in the General Emergency Zone and all beekeepers are now required to carry out mandatory alcohol wash surveillance at least every 16 weeks. Beekeepers need to report alcohol wash results here: https://fal.cn/3tZNp

The purple zone is there to delimit the spread of the Varroa mite from the infested sites and NSW DPI remains confident in containment.


----------

